# Do they "hold it in" in their sleep?



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Just wondering if tiels poo less frequently and larger amounts when they do finally poo while they are sleeping. Mine had a rather large one on the grate this morning but I don't think she is prepping for egg laying as there are no other signs.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I noticed if mine wake up a little in the night, they take a quick poo break then go right back to sleep. In the morning, they each have a massive morning poop


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> I noticed if mine wake up a little in the night, they take a quick poo break then go right back to sleep. In the morning, they each have a massive morning poop


LOL, that's probably what this was as it looked very 'fresh' (yeeuw).


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*"holding it"*

I think they can. Or sometimes they'll hold it until you take them out of the cage. My previous 'tiel. a hen, would release a massive poop when I took her out when I got home. I learned to hold her over a paper towel or over her cage for a moment. I wonder if cockatiels might wait for a "change in shift" to defecate? Since they are cavity nesters, they wouldn't do it in the nest cavity. I've heard they'll wait until their mate comes to leave the nest and "poop." My current bird, Bennie, is a male; I haven't noticed it with him. Not sure if gender makes a difference.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hmm...I hear my birds poop during the night. When theyre sleeping on me they'll still poop... I haven't seen any massive poops from my birds except for when they've been nesting. Sometimes they're slightly larger than usual in the morning but not huge.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Ziggy holds his poop most of the night, and usually just has two or three huge poops left in the spot he sleeps in. Betsy, on the other hand, seems to poop rather regularly through the night.

On another note, our cockatoo Chucki does her best to make sure she doesn't poop while you're playing with her. She tries to wait until you put her back on the cage  How courteous - Ziggy just lays turds everywhere.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's perfectly normal! Night-poops/morning-poops are always bigger.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

ccollin13 said:


> On another note, our cockatoo Chucki does her best to make sure she doesn't poop while you're playing with her. She tries to wait until you put her back on the cage  How courteous - Ziggy just lays turds everywhere.


Rocko sort of does this too... sort of. If he's with me, he'll fly away and poop somewhere else, and then fly back to me. If only he'd go to his cage to do it though


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Amz said:


> Rocko sort of does this too... sort of. If he's with me, he'll fly away and poop somewhere else, and then fly back to me. If only he'd go to his cage to do it though


How courteous. Beaker and Jaid just poo away, doesn't matter who, what or where they are or who they're on


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

When standing on a flat surface, taco backs up about 3-4 steps before she poops, then she will move forward again. Wish we can teach her to say beep, beep, beep as she is backing up, lol.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL that's hilarious!


----------

